
Show HN: Website to Get Job Referrals in 5 Minutes - am33
https://companyreferrals.com/
======
chirau
How are you validating my credentials as an applicant?

The whole reason behind referrals is cheaper, easier, trustworthy validation
and prescreening. As an employee when I refer someone it's because I have a
good understanding of their person, character and ability. This platform has
none of these, in my opinion. I don't know the person and my vouching for
their ability is based on their claims rather than what I actually know about
them.

~~~
am33
>How are you validating my credentials as an applicant?

Applicants submit their resume, LinkedIn, and answers to why they'd be a good
fit for a certain company + a mini biography about themselves.

> As an employee when I refer someone it's because I have a good understanding
> of their person, character and ability.

Many, if not most, referrals are people that don't know each other very well
and either connected through LinkedIn, had a quick phone call, or had a quick
coffee chat. We think that these same subjects can be covered in a few
questions online.

~~~
chirau
Is this what referrals are these days? Somehow i doubt it, for any solid
company at least. Are you referring to startups, because it damn ain't sure
not the status quo here. [Former big 4, now quant fund]

I have never and will never refer a person that I do not know. A referral is
partially me putting my own reputation on the line

